# Has anyone tried the "The Principles of Correct Practice for Guitar" package?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm really looking to improve my technique and improve my basic foundations on guitar. Has anyone tried the "The Principles of Correct Practice for Guitar" book? 

http://www.guitarprinciples.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=1

It looks quite interesting, but I will consider other options if you can personally recommend them.

TG


----------

